#ubuntu-leadership 2012-07-02
<pleia2> bkerensa: thoughts on format for the document? (right now it's in a google doc, bzr friendly :))
<bkerensa> pleia2: Not sure yet I guess that is something everyone would have to come to a decision on
<pleia2> that's why I asked for "thoughts" :)
<pleia2> it's an important decision to make and I've seen format wars ruin projects
<pleia2> probably best to start brainstorming
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have no preference... Whatever gets the job done imho :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> maybe we should put together some of what we need?
<bkerensa> pleia2: fyi... I need to make a script for approving linkedin =/
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah
<pleia2> 1. text-based (so revisioning works) 2. translatable 3. not too hard to learn syntax for
<bkerensa> pleia2: thoughts on LaTex?
<pleia2> I like LaTeX
<pleia2> it's what Ubuntu Manual uses and it's easy enough for them
<pleia2> it's easier than docbook, that's for sure
<bkerensa> yeah thats what I hope to avoid :)
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-07-04
<belkinsa> Happy Fourth of July everyone!
